# Send IM to people who have changed their user ID



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

When sending an IM it appears that you need to use the original user ID that they signed up with, so if someone changes their ID you can't just type their current ID into the "To" field you need to find out or remember what their old/original ID was or go into members>lookup>send IM. Can this be changed so that if you send it to their new id it works?


----------

